# How you doin right now?!!



## mishele (Jul 8, 2012)

Post a song that best describes the way you are feeling RIGHT NOW!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Overread (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKQCrH7aA64&feature=related

maybe? I don't know - but its what I've got on repeat so if its not my mood its workin with it  

*the youtube auto embed thingy isn't working


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 8, 2012)

Bruno Mars - The Lazy Song [Official Video] - YouTube

I'm dumb and don't know how to embed a video, so there you have it.  No surprises with me.


----------



## IByte (Jul 8, 2012)

With my cigar and scotch .....neat.

Lou Reed: Take a Walk on the Wild Side


----------



## SCraig (Jul 8, 2012)

We Gotta Get Out Of This Place

I really need a vacation ;(


----------



## IByte (Jul 8, 2012)

SCraig said:


> We Gotta Get Out Of This Place
> 
> I really need a vacation ;(



lol listening to this right now with on my phone


----------



## Compaq (Jul 8, 2012)

"Lying in my bed, all tired'n stuff and browsing TPF when I should sleep", I think it's called.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 8, 2012)

Spencer Davis Group - I&#39;m a Man - With Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)

POST IT!!!!


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)

Josh, you gonna get banned if K see that.....lol


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 21, 2012)

mishele said:


> Josh, you gonna get banned if K see that.....lol



Crap, I just realized I didn't take that picture of Otis Redding...


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)

mishele said:


> Josh, you gonna get banned if K see that.....lol


I was kidding yo!!


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 21, 2012)

edit. . . nevermind


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)

^^^^You're crazy but I like the way you **** me!!!


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)

There is a little picture of some video tape right above your text box.....copy and paste the SHARE link from youtube and put it in there....=) Let me know if you have anymore trouble....=)


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 21, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Hmmm, that&#8217;s odd, i&#8217;m copying the URL, but yet it only posts a link! Not the vid



Watch out. . . you've almost hit your max post limit for the day


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 21, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> dw pdoor, i deleted some of my posts



LOL!  I was just kidding Josh!


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Everyone is trolling me!!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 21, 2012)

How I *really* feel is totally exhausted. But how I'd LIKE to feel?


----------



## sm4him (Jul 21, 2012)

Or this:


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 21, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:
			
		

> respect to this man
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z4m4lnjxkY



That video is freakin hilarious dude


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Charlie......how you feelin?  =)


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 21, 2012)

For you Josh - all mighty poster of TPF   






**Edit - Sorry!  I've been drinking   What's new though?


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 21, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jGqrvn3q1oo  I suppose


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> YouTube - Bob marley "no woman no cry" 1979  I suppose



Copy and paste the share link from youtube and put it in the little film icon above your text box. If you do that the video will show in the thread....=)


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 21, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> YouTube - Bob marley "no woman no cry" 1979  I suppose



Aww, sad!


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 21, 2012)

PinkDoor said:
			
		

> For you Josh - all mighty poster of TPF
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf9SNrJu8Zo
> 
> **Edit - Sorry!  I've been drinking   What's new though?



WTF...that singer is the H...O...T....


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh, and occasionally, I feel like I was born in the wrong century...


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 21, 2012)

PinkDoor said:
			
		

> Aww, sad!



Nah...chillin


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## charlie76 (Jul 21, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Copy and paste the share link from youtube and put it in the little film icon above your text box. If you do that the video will show in the thread....=)



I don't think I can on this iPad thingy


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 21, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carla Bruni - I love her. . . She's my background for most boudoir sessions!  There's just something about the French!


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)

LOL Josh.......my "likes" are gone!!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 21, 2012)

So, not really "how I am feeling". . . but saw this earlier today and got a laugh!


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)

Damn....wish I was doing that instead of my Insanity workout!!! lol


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## charlie76 (Jul 21, 2012)

PinkDoor said:
			
		

> So, not really "how I am feeling". . . but saw this earlier today and got a laugh!
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g91TxIGN738



Don't laugh...I work out to this stuff every morning


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 21, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> this guy is a musical genius! Lyrics are the best!!!!!!!!



that sucks


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 21, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess that explains "No woman no cry".


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 21, 2012)

mishele said:


>



Nice banana


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> charlie76 said:
> 
> 
> > PinkDoor said:
> ...



Young hot guy....why isn't he out at the club?


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 21, 2012)

mishele said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> > charlie76 said:
> ...



Right!  And instead home, like us hottie mamas???


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 21, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


>



I think you meant to post this on the "meme" thread


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)

Charlie, you will take it....lol


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 21, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Video Link: http://youtu.be/yPLrXFw76Qg




I'm scared


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 21, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



yea.. but dat be "How I be doin" right now!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 21, 2012)

mishele said:


> Charlie, you will take it....lol



Only from you, my darling!!!!


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 21, 2012)

PinkDoor said:
			
		

> I guess that explains "No woman no cry".



Ouch


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


>



<stabs pencils into her ears!!>


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 21, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Young hot guy....why isn't he out at the club?



He...is way too tired after work..the party is here


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Jul 21, 2012)

Wifey says I need to produce make 1000 more exposures before she'll let me buy a new camera:


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## sm4him (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## charlie76 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry I can't do the fancy video thing...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IhIPOGb1t2o


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 21, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:
			
		

> japanese people singing english
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL613WEM1zw



I feel less of a man after watching thirty seconds of that video


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 21, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> Wifey says I need to produce make 1000 more exposures before she'll let me buy a new camera:
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM_p1Az05Jo&feature=related


----------



## unpopular (Jul 21, 2012)

^^ she's the one making them monies.


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 21, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree. . . Josh - stop posting this crap. . . you're killing my wine buzz


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## charlie76 (Jul 21, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Video Link: http://youtu.be/HkhfL0pnMPQ



mishele is...hard...core


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm crazy like that....=) I've seen them in concert 3 times....lol Slipnot twice.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 21, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> charlie76 said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



Wait. Do you agree with Charlie (re: josh) or Lola? Because I seriously don't need two wives.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 21, 2012)

unpopular said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> > charlie76 said:
> ...



Ooops!! Relpy to post error!!!   I was intending to reply to Charlie's comment on Joshua's video:  "I feel less of a man after watching thirty seconds of that video"

Meh. . .again. . . it's the wine.

What's wrong with two wives?  One to serve you, and one to clean the soda cans from under the couch.


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## sm4him (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## charlie76 (Jul 21, 2012)

PinkDoor said:
			
		

> Ooops!! Relpy to post error!!!   I was intending to reply to Charlie's comment on Joshua's video:  "I feel less of a man after watching thirty seconds of that video"
> 
> Meh. . .again. . . it's the wine.
> 
> What's wrong with two wives?  One to serve you, and one to clean the soda cans from under the couch.



That's what I say...but I'll need 3.  Three to serve me...screw the soda cans..!!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 21, 2012)

mishele said:


> http://youtu.be/rTiGlNDnOtE




Wow that's bad.

I had to watch this just to regain my true undead self after watching that kindergoth crap






because without spikey mullets, it's just not goth.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow, no Highlander fans?


----------



## unpopular (Jul 21, 2012)

fifteen years ago I always felt like a Sisters of Mercy song, dark, brooding and with cheezy saxaphones!






(seriously. i'd see an Andrew Eldrich - Kenny G show)


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 21, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So true! So true!


----------



## baturn (Jul 22, 2012)

I Drink Alone.....George Thoroughgood.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## JAC526 (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## JAC526 (Jul 22, 2012)

and one more for good measure


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 23, 2012)

Right now? I'm tired right now. Staying up for 20 hours straight will make you tired apparently.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 23, 2012)

usually Belle and Sebastian videos are so austere..


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 24, 2012)

Gold - 15 Repo! The Genetic Opera Soundtrack - YouTube


----------



## mishele (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## sm4him (Aug 10, 2012)

RIGHT now?!?!






Okay, so it's not really THAT bad...but it HAS been a tough week, and that line "If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all." Yeah. THAT's how I'm feeling right now. :lmao:


----------



## mishele (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Kazooie (Aug 15, 2012)

Rachmaninov: The Isle of the Dead, Symphonic poem Op. 29 - Andrew Davis - YouTube
Take it as you will, but that's how I feel right now.


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2012)

lol


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## charlie76 (Aug 17, 2012)

Watch out....misheles got her old avatar back! Duel personalities I suspect.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 17, 2012)

mishele said:


> Post a song that best describes the way you are feeling RIGHT NOW!!!! :mrgreen:




I'd like to be dancing.... in club..... on a box.......


----------



## snowbear (Aug 17, 2012)

One pf my all-time favorites.  Still appropriate today, in may ways.


----------



## mishele (Aug 17, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> Watch out....misheles got her old avatar back! Duel personalities I suspect.



If you only knew....lol
It's the weekend time to let loose!!


----------



## jake337 (Aug 17, 2012)

​


----------



## jake337 (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 17, 2012)

^^ this reminds me of


----------



## jake337 (Aug 18, 2012)

[Video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-8GUXaRig8[video]


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 18, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Post a song that best describes the way you are feeling RIGHT NOW!!!! :mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## mishele (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 21, 2012)

^^^^^lol goof


----------



## unpopular (Aug 21, 2012)

that better not be greend....ahhh ****.


----------



## mishele (Aug 21, 2012)

Well post something better then!!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 21, 2012)

how about satanic porn music?

(naked people on the preview screen)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-rIeKYX2cQ


----------



## unpopular (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh wait! Good music? That's different.


----------



## mishele (Aug 21, 2012)

*unpopular *.....go to bed.....lol


----------



## unpopular (Aug 21, 2012)

I dont sleep much. You probably have noticed my posts here get progressively less cranky as the day goes on.


----------

